# Greetings to ...



## Whodunit

Hi,

I've been told there's no German equivalent term for "Grüße nach ... (place)", but I doubt if it is also possible to translate "Grüße an ... (person)" with "Greetings to ...". Once again with examples:

Grüße nach Deutschland!   
Greetings to Germany!   
(Best) Regards to Germany!   
(With) Love to Germany!   

Grüße an dich!   
Greetings to you ???
(Best) Regards to you!   
(With) Love to you!   

I mean the the thing how to close a letter kindly. Is it yet possible to say "Greetings to Germany"?


----------



## sohc4

whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've been told there's no German equivalent term for "Grüße nach ... (place)", but I doubt if it is also possible to translate "Grüße an ... (person)" with "Greetings to ...". Once again with examples:
> 
> Grüße nach Deutschland!
> Greetings to Germany!
> (Best) Regards to Germany!
> (With) Love to Germany!
> 
> Grüße an dich!
> Greetings to you ???
> (Best) Regards to you!
> (With) Love to you!
> 
> I mean the the thing how to close a letter kindly. Is it yet possible to say "Greetings to Germany"?


For "Grüsse an" you might say:

"Say hello to..." usually followed by a person's name. I've never seen "Say hello to Germany" but it doesn't sound that strange, either.

"Give my regards to..." is a bit more formal. I would not use that with a country, it just sound odd.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> For "Grüsse an" you might say:
> 
> "Say hello to..." usually followed by a person's name. I've never seen "Say hello to Germany" but it doesn't sound that strange, either.
> 
> "Give my regards to..." is a bit more formal. I would not use that with a country, it just sound odd.
> 
> Axl



Well, did you read my last request/sentence? Is it really possible to say "Say hello to ..."? Or should we propose "Say bye to ..." in this case?


----------



## Andræs

Hello.

Most of the times what I hear is:

"Greetings"
"Best regards"

That´s in case you are the subject. 

If the subject was _X_ I would say:

"Best regards to _X_"
"Kind regards to _X_"                   

Andræs.


----------



## Whodunit

Andræs said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> Most of the times what I hear is:
> 
> "Greetings"
> "Best regards"
> 
> That´s in case you are the subject.
> 
> If the subject was _X_ I would say:
> 
> "Best regards to _X_"
> "Kind regards to _X_"
> 
> Andræs.



Thanks first. What about "Cheers"? I can often read it here in the forum.


----------



## sohc4

whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, did you read my last request/sentence? Is it really possible to say "Say hello to ..."? Or should we propose "Say bye to ..." in this case?


I did .  Yes, you may close your letter with "Say hello to...", it's perfectly acceptable.  "Say bye to..." sounds more like a final goodbye, as in "Say bye to this world and hello to oblivion".

Axl


----------



## sohc4

whodunit said:
			
		

> What about "Cheers"? I can often read it here in the forum.


It's an informal expression to end a letter, posting or phone conversation. The most appropriate translation would probably be "Tschüss".

Axl


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> For "Grüsse an" you might say:
> 
> "Say hello to..." usually followed by a person's name. I've never seen "Say hello to Germany" but it doesn't sound that strange, either.
> 
> "Give my regards to..." is a bit more formal. I would not use that with a country, it just sound odd.
> 
> Axl


I agree. I see nothing wrong with "Say hello to Germany", and let me save time by telling you that I fully agree with your other posts here.  Nothing to add!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I agree. I see nothing wrong with "Say hello to Germany", and let me save time by telling you that I fully agree with your other posts here.  Nothing to add!
> 
> Gaer



Thanks you two. Now I'm content.


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> Thanks you two. Now I'm content.


Who, just so you know something else…

The reason we might laugh a bit at "Greetings to Germany" has nothing to do with it being wrong.

There is a sci-fi cliché:

"Greeting earth people…"  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Who, just so you know something else…
> 
> The reason we might laugh a bit at "Greetings to Germany" has nothing to do with it being wrong.
> 
> There is a sci-fi cliché:
> 
> "Greeting earth people…"
> 
> Gaer



Ah, I see. But how would you translate 'Grüße nach Deutschland', not 'Grüße an Deutschland'?


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> Ah, I see. But how would you translate 'Grüße nach Deutschland', not 'Grüße an Deutschland'?


I don't know. I have no idea what the difference is.

And I made yet another stupid typo:

"Greeting earth people…"  
"Greetings earth people…"  
"Greetings people of earth…" 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I don't know. I have no idea what the difference is.



The difference is as funny as your "Martians' greeting":

Grüße an Deutschland:
Greetings strange people from the German-country.

Grüße nach Deutschland:
You would've said it to close your letter, if you wrote to a person in Germany.


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> The difference is as funny as your "Martians' greeting":
> 
> Grüße an Deutschland:
> Greetings strange people from the German-country.
> 
> Grüße nach Deutschland:
> You would've said it to close your letter, if you wrote to a person in Germany.


Well, since I'm not green and I don't come from the Red Planet, I suppose I will not type "Grüße an Deutschland".  

Thanks for explaining that. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Well, since I'm not green and I don't come from the Red Planet, I suppose I will not type "Grüße an Deutschland".
> 
> Thanks for explaining that.
> 
> Gaer



And I think I won't ever use 'Greetings to Germany' again, I swear.


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> And I think I won't ever use 'Greetings to Germany' again, I swear.


Actually, this would be much more funny:

"Greetings, People of Germany." 

Too me that still sounds like a group of aliens contacting people in your country.  

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> "Greetings, People of Germany."


...and the next may be "Beam me up, there's no intelligent life here" 

Axl


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> ...and the next may be "Beam me up, there's no intelligent life here"
> 
> Axl


True, but if they only beam up people who ARE intelligent, would we be included?  

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> True, but if they only beam up people who ARE intelligent, would we be included?


Let's see who is still here after they beamed their people up. 

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Let's see*:* *W*ho(dunit) is still here after they beamed their people up.
> 
> Axl



I corrected your sentence.


----------



## sohc4

whodunit said:
			
		

> I corrected your sentence.


At least I still have company here


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> At least I still have company here



Gear, will you be beamed up?


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> Gear, will you be beamed up?


Who,

I'd like to think I'd be picked for being "intelligent life", but since the spaceship is probably not that big and there are some REALLY smart people around, I'm afraid a lot of people would have to be beamed up before I'd get to go.  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Who,
> 
> I'd like to think I'd be picked for being "intelligent life", but since the spaceship is probably not that big and there are some REALLY smart people around, I'm afraid a lot of people would have to be beamed up before I'd get to go.
> 
> Gaer



Oh, I'm sorry, but so you would stay with us on earth, at least. — Stop chatting now. Topic closed.


----------

